# Traffic Fine now criminal case



## setulkra (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all,

A friend of mine had an issue with Dubai Police approx 2 weeks ago. She was heading out with us to dinner around 6pm where she got a call from the police asking if she owned the plate number described which they asked her to come to the police station. She didn't think anything of it and we went to dinner. Two hours later she got another call asking her where she was and that they were waiting for her. So she left and went to the police station to settle this complaint they were wanting her for questioning.

Now looking back on it, she shouldn't of gone.

However, she was released 9hrs later after they ceased her passport as they are 'investigating' the complaint. In a nutshell the complaint is over her allegedly hitting her brakes on al hail road. The car behind her complained that she was driving dangerously and actually identified her from behind, and to top it off she even has window tinting (so not sure how you can recognise the face from behind clearly enough to identify from a line up.

Two weeks have passed and the police have provided her no information other than it is "pending" however they still have her passport. Of course there is no evidence to prove it was her and she lives on the other side of dubai so no need for her to use this road, but she was told that his "eyes" are the evidence. 

She is calling them regularly in hope they will settle this case and return her passport however has anyone had or heard of similar cases and what they've done to expedite in closing the matter. 

It is ironic that they've fined her car 1000dhs for driving dangerously and the 30 day impound which is what the fine is on the Dubai Police website however they transferred the case from Traffic to Criminal (??)

She was saying that she might pay the 1000dhs and impound her car which may expedite closing the case however the fine was issued on a day she was out in a restaurant and took a cab.

Any suggestion?

Cheers
:noidea:


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

setulkra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A friend of mine had an issue with Dubai Police approx 2 weeks ago. She was heading out with us to dinner around 6pm where she got a call from the police asking if she owned the plate number described which they asked her to come to the police station. She didn't think anything of it and we went to dinner. Two hours later she got another call asking her where she was and that they were waiting for her. So she left and went to the police station to settle this complaint they were wanting her for questioning.
> 
> ...


That is a very unfortunate situation. Maybe she did something to the wrong person on the road so essentially called the police on her?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly sounds exactly like what's happened - she's pee'd off the wrong person and they're now trying to punish her. She needs to try and find out who has made the complaint.

Once something has been put forward as a criminal case, they will now keep her passport until it's been dealt with in court and whatever punishment they are seeking has been dealt out.

Sounds like unfortunately, someone is being very vindictive.

In this case, I would suggest she finds a good lawyer and finds anyone who can testify that she wasn't on this road at this particular time as a witness. She's going to need all the counter evidence she can get.

I hate to say it, but I'd be quite worried.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I think she needs to find out the complainant and talk to him/her. Apologize and ask them to withdraw the case, this is the fastest way.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It certainly sounds like your friend has upset somebody enough to create this police case.
One suggestion is as follows:-
If your friend is totally innocent and was somewhere else at the time and has a properly registered UAE mobile phone in their name - then they need to ask the police to obtain the mobile phone records for their phone.
This will have recorded the location of their phone at a given time and would therefore confirm that they were not at the place stated by the complainant.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I see too many people refusing to give way on the fast lane, in return some will tailgate, then the first person applies brakes to make the tailgater back off whilst staying in the fast lane stubbornly, Dubai roads everyday's scene.

Apparently she has done that with someone important. I only see apologizing as the way out.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What is the "fast lane" and is there an actual rule that says you should give way?

In my understanding the far lane is for overtaking only.


----------



## setulkra (Apr 12, 2015)

Dubai here i come! said:


> I think she needs to find out the complainant and talk to him/her. Apologize and ask them to withdraw the case, this is the fastest way.


I personally don't see why she has to apologise when its all a mistake. Ironic part of this is that he has "identified" her with his "eyes" when he was following her from behind, at night time and through her window tinting. His eyes must be somewhat of the bionic man!

They have already fined her car - would it be an idea to pay it and go to the police station with an arabic speaker and try to have to resolved as the punishment has already been placed on her or have to wait for the whole debacle to settle though DPP?

Sadly, the complainant wishes to be unknown and unable to make contact to resolve this.

Cheers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## setulkra (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> What is the "fast lane" and is there an actual rule that says you should give way?
> 
> In my understanding the far lane is for overtaking only.


Apparently it is a rule that you must give way to others in the "fast" lane, even when they are flying down the highway at 180km/h (obviously breaking the law for speeding) but this seems to be overlooked.lane:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

setulkra said:


> go to the police station with an arabic speaker and try to have to resolved


I'd recommend doing this, if she doesn't know anyone then probably hire a lawyer (who will send his assistant) to talk to them.

Otherwise, it will run for years. Hearings will get postponed as the complainer will keep missing court appointments.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

setulkra said:


> Apparently it is a rule that you must give way to others in the "fast" lane, even when they are flying down the highway at 180km/h (obviously breaking the law for speeding) but this seems to be overlooked.lane:


I'm not sure if this is entirely accurate. The reason she has this problem now is not for driving in the fast lane and not letting the guy pass, but driving in the fast lane and hitting the brakes. The 'hitting the brakes' part is what is essential here, as this is what has gotten her in trouble because it was considered as dangerous driving.

So, it is not so much about not letting this guy pass but more about causing a dangerous situation by slamming the brake.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Froglet said:


> ...driving in the fast lane and hitting the brakes. The 'hitting the brakes' part is what is essential here...


pretty much sums it up... which is probably why its now criminal... because if it was done with malice (to piss off the guy behind you) then its the definition of a dangerous situation that can result in the loss of life...

things are very rarely one sided... like other "i'm innocent and locals are out to get me" stories we read on here, there is probably more to this story as well...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It certainly sounds like your friend has upset somebody enough to create this police case.
> One suggestion is as follows:-
> If your friend is totally innocent and was somewhere else at the time and has a properly registered UAE mobile phone in their name - then they need to ask the police to obtain the mobile phone records for their phone.
> ...


2 points, firstly just because a phone registered to you is in a given area it's not PROOF that you were, I know by implication you are, but maybe not.
Secondly yes, this can be got from the police, it does take them over 2 weeks to get it and whether they would want to on such a small (for them) case I'm not so sure.

Re the case itself, as mentioned the accuser is seen as the innocent party here (rightly or wrongly), so when it's one person's word against the other the judge will usually come down on the side of the accuser (flipping the bird cases etc.). 

If your car was in any car park during the time of the "offence" get cctv of you entering and exiting.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

setulkra said:


> Apparently it is a rule that you must give way to others in the "fast" lane, even when they are flying down the highway at 180km/h (obviously breaking the law for speeding) but this seems to be overlooked.lane:


This is exactly the attitude I was referring to, you guys insist on not giving way to speeding cars because you are driving within the allowed speed, moreover you give yourself the right to punish/scare them by applying brakes suddenly (this is not the first time I see someone mentioning it on this forum) which is extremely dangerous and fatal.

My understanding is that if I see someone who is not abiding by the traffic rules and insisting on speeding above the limits, then it is not my duty to try to stop/annoy/punish them, I simply give a right indicator to show my intention of giving way then move whenever it is safe, and usually after I apply the indicator they will wait.

If you think you are that powerful don't come to the forums and complain then, we are not in australia/europe/the states.

I wasn't assuming that what I say is a rule, I am just pointing out how you should act here. We as expats, don't do everything because it is a "rule", we are in the GCC and we have to act accordingly. It is just a mere suggestion/piece of advice.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> 2 points, firstly just because a phone registered to you is in a given area it's not PROOF that you were, I know by implication you are, but maybe not.
> Secondly yes, this can be got from the police, it does take them over 2 weeks to get it and whether they would want to on such a small (for them) case I'm not so sure.
> 
> Re the case itself, as mentioned the accuser is seen as the innocent party here (rightly or wrongly), so when it's one person's word against the other the judge will usually come down on the side of the accuser (flipping the bird cases etc.).
> ...


The OP started their story that their friend didn't actually do anything, but now changed the story and is defending what she did. I believe as froglet mentioned, the whole issue is revolving around applying the brakes suddenly infront of someone who has power.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> The OP started their story that their friend didn't actually do anything, but now changed the story and is defending what she did. I believe as froglet mentioned, the whole issue is revolving around applying the brakes suddenly infront of someone who has power.


Got you, weird bit from the OP though - she doesn't live over there and has no reason to go there... 

Well if she slammed her anchors on in the far left lane she deserves locking up, much more dangerous than speeding.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A.Abbass said:


> This is exactly the attitude I was referring to, you guys insist on not giving way to speeding cars because you are driving within the allowed speed, moreover you give yourself the right to punish/scare them by applying brakes suddenly (this is not the first time I see someone mentioning it on this forum) which is extremely dangerous and fatal.


Totally agree. Even if someone is speeding behind on the "fast"/overtaking lane, it is not our place to act as speed governors. Should move to the right (in fact, if there is space on the right, should not be driving in the left most lane at all). Its the job of the traffic police to catch the speeders.

OP: I hope the "friend's" issue gets resolved. As already suggested, trying to go with an Arabic speaker and an apologetic attitude might help. All the best!

Edited to add: I am sure people have read this before, but worthwhile posting it again. http://www.thenational.ae/uae/trans...e-is-no-such-thing-as-a-fast-lane-experts-say


----------



## setulkra (Apr 12, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> The OP started their story that their friend didn't actually do anything, but now changed the story and is defending what she did.


The word "mistake" didn't imply she did it, the implication was that they have the wrong person.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

setulkra said:


> The word "mistake" didn't imply she did it, the implication was that they have the wrong person.


which implies that whoever filed the complaint - who by your own admission you or her do not know - either made the whole thing up for ****s and giggles... or got your friend's details to give to the cops in one of those inspired dreams you have when you take the "good stuff"....

or... your friend did something dangerous and stupid, and motivated someone enough that they took time out to go complain to the cops... which actually was the right thing to do on their part even if they were driving @ 180 on the way there...

my money's on the simpler explanation...


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Regardless of who is at fault here, please lawyer up. 

Trying to resolve this issue on your own will not make this easier, instead it might actually create more complications.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, there is two types of pressing the breaks- when you mean it and want to piss the person behind you off ( i have also seen people giving left indicators on the fast lane, which basically means Im not moving), or when you press the breaks in panic and want to switch lanes as the person behind you is really pushing you to get out.

It is very dangerous what she has done and i suspect that if wanted to piss the person behind her off it was a very bad idea. Get a lawyer and try to talk to them- Emiratis are friendly people and you can talk yourself out of troubles a lot of the times if you know how to do it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

SummerGlow said:


> Emiratis are friendly people and you can talk yourself out of troubles a lot of the times if you know how to do it.


I'd change that to say 'some'. As others have said, lawyer up. What a sad situation to be in really. I really hope she didn't slam on the brakes on purpose, as that's just dangerous driving and she should have the book thrown at her for that.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

How do you know it's an Emirati that took the case - is everyone just assuming?


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I'd change that to say 'some'. As others have said, lawyer up. What a sad situation to be in really. I really hope she didn't slam on the brakes on purpose, as that's just dangerous driving and she should have the book thrown at her for that.


Well i have talked some policemen out of giving my husband a fine, so i guess you just have to be calm and know what to say. Even though this case it a lot more serious i would still give it ago. Otherwise, she better call Saul


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> How do you know it's an Emirati that took the case - is everyone just assuming?


Policemen are Emiratis so you need to speak to them first


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

SummerGlow said:


> Policemen are Emiratis so you need to speak to them first


They aren't all Emiratis, yes most are but there are other Nationalities in there too, especially Yemenies and Comores Islanders.

Anyway I didn't say the policeman, I said the person who maid the complaint.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

SummerGlow said:


> Well i have talked some policemen out of giving my husband a fine, so i guess you just have to be calm and know what to say. Even though this case it a lot more serious i would still give it ago. Otherwise, she better call Saul


Most policemen on patrol aren't Emirati - they're Yemeni or other nationalities.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Most policemen on patrol aren't Emirati - they're Yemeni or other nationalities.


I understand but i assume she will be going to the HQ to address the situation


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

SummerGlow said:


> I understand but i assume she will be going to the HQ to address the situation


Why would she go to HQ? Go to the Police Station the case is held at and have a chat?

It could be that she actually did this, I've seen it so many times, and as such deserves punishment for putting countless lives at risk, not just her and the car following, but the others around her that get dragged into it.

The law is the law irrespective of nationality.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> What is the "fast lane" and is there an actual rule that says you should give way?
> 
> In my understanding the far lane is for overtaking only.


Yes there is a rule for failing to give way to allow vehicles to pass on the left. It carries a 200 dirham fine usually. Slamming on your brakes and failing to give way is a much more serious issue.

If she did indeed do this then I am not surprised that she has this problem, perhaps in future she will think twice before doing it.

If she did not do anything, then I would just admit to being in the left lane and holding up the traffic. Try and get the 200 dirham fine and settle it out of court, if it goes to court it might turn bad.


----------

